# Now thats what I call a leak.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

3" PVC water main. The middle leg of a tee sheared off completely.
There was 6"-8" of standing water in the street.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Protech said:


> 3" PVC water main. The middle leg of a tee sheared off completely.
> There was 6"-8" of standing water in the street.


Nice.  I hate PVC. Too brittle for water services. It's good only for lawn irrigation.

Reminds me of a story. A company I used to work for had just finished a fair sized commercial building (I was out of town and wasn't involved). Water service was 4" (blue brute, I assume, but maybe ductile). A woman was pulling into a parking space to go into one of the new stores when the parking spot beside her driver door suddenly humped up, the asphalt split and dirt and rocks and water geysered high into the air and all over her car. Services in that town are minimum four feet deep, so it was a *lot* of dirt/rocks. Needless to say she was FREAKED OUT and convinced she had hit a fire hydrant or something! Guess they forgot a thrust block or something. A little excitement.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Gotta love the transitions. In Texas the soil is so unstable, great for income I guess...............


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Get it fixed yet?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It was a city main line. We just responded to an alarm at the research facility (sounds like the premise for a sci-fi horror flick). We called the city to fix it. 

The guy in the pic is user "perfcthair4ever".


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> It was a city main line. We just responded to an alarm at the research facility (sounds like the premise for a sci-fi horror flick). We called the city to fix it.
> 
> The guy in the pic is user "perfcthair4ever".


I hope you have tested thier BFP's...:blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> 3" PVC water main. The middle leg of a tee sheared off completely.
> There was 6"-8" of standing water in the street.


 Back when I used to work for a utility contractor, we got a call one afternoon on a 14" broken main that was about 20 feet from the side of a building. You could have literally rode a kayak for about a quarter mile on the water that thing was putting out. It opened up a canyon aruond the break itself. Wild stuff.


----------

